# Why cats and packing peanuts don't go together



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

<<)) Poor Gracie was playing with my ferrets this evening-when the ferret dived into his box of packing peanuts to get away, Gracie went in after him, and I about died laughing :lol: I think these pictures will tell the story
















This was taken 45 minutes after the mishap :lol:








And what did my house look like afterwards you ask?









Poor Gracie is still mad at me for laughing at her little mishap :lol: If I'd known I'd get so much entertainment out of packing peanuts, I would have left that box out long ago :lol:


----------



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

lol


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Omg, hilarious! How did the peanuts stick to her fur? :lol:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

Static cling :lol: One of the disadvantages to having longer hair LOL


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

OMG, I have got to try that with my longhaired cat! Gracie's mom, don't you feel bad for wounding her dignity! :lol:


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

I feel s...c...a...r...y


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I had a cat that looked just like that, we named her Scruffy because she was a stray at the time and hot very scruffy long fur. Hilarious pics!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

Well, she did it to herself-and she'll no doubt get even with me when I'm least expecting it :lol: She always does-she loves to do "sneak attacks" when we're not expecting her! 

Gracie was a stray, too. She just showed up on our doorstep. My neighbor says she thinks she saw someone dump her, but nobody knows for sure-but I don't really care how she got here, I'm just glad she IS here!!


----------



## xplictik (Jan 10, 2004)

i hope you made sure she didnt eat any of them, styrofoam = bad


----------



## kungfukitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Too funny! We've had our own peanut mishaps.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

xplictik said:


> i hope you made sure she didnt eat any of them, styrofoam = bad


Yes, of course! I brushed her out as soon as she wasn't steamed at me to get all the little bits out of her hair-but it made her hair all poofy :lol: Poor Gracie will avoid the styrofoam box like the plague in the future!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That looked all too familiar! My cats discovered them a few years ago and there were peanuts everywhere. Now most of my packages come packed in air filled plastic. Thank goodness. What a mess I had. Of course the cats had a great time. Now, when I get an occasional box with peanuts, it is closed tightly immediately! :!:


----------



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

LOL that is toooo funny. Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Too funny!


----------



## Kitty (Dec 16, 2002)

LOL!!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks! Gracie learned her lesson I think-she won't go within 4 feet of the peanut box now :rofl


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

You should have recorded that one--you could have sent it to America's Funniest Videos and won some money!!!! That was great, thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Very funny! I am sure Gracie was totally offfended to be laughed at, cats think they are too dignified ever to do something so silly. Velvet is mad for hours if I have the awful nerve to laugh at her! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think this was mentioned a while ago, but did you notice that when cats do something clumsy, and are embarrassed, they start bathing themselves? Precious wanted to get some heavy duty petting yesterday on the love seat. Well, she rolled over and over and started to fall off. I'm glad I had just clipped her nails, because she caught herself, looked at me, and immediately sat up and started bathing! I didn't laugh, promise! But I know she was shocked that her dignity got bruised--nothing else though.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

I have noticed that :lol: I've also noticed that once some cats eat, their tounges won't stop moving until they stop and take a bath


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Stephen --

"I don't know why you are looking at me. I'm not going to do anything, honest!!" :twisted:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Stephen, I hope you had your paws crossed when you said that! :roll:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Stephen looks like my Sugar! :lol:


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Gracie'smom, Gracie looks like my Kitts, sans packing peanuts, of course! :lol:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

Cool! I've always loved the diluted calicos-but I never imagined one would just be dumped on me like Gracie was-but I'm so glad those jerks couldn't appreciate her! I'll love her until she's an old febal lady and I have to send her over the bridge.


----------

